# Samples



## liljohn1368 (Aug 31, 2016)

This is a couple samples I poured just to see what they would look like. I got the idea from Bob in SF.



Thanks for looking


----------



## Jim lowder (Aug 31, 2016)

That works well with allumilite!


----------



## JoelAlbert (Sep 1, 2016)

I think they turned out really nicely--how do you feel? What would you do differently next time?

I also have caught the mini-cube bug (courtesy of Bob) and have been making some of my own (photos to come).

One thing that I found is that a semi-transparent resin cast allows you to see the 3d shapes of the blocks and gives it a very different look.


----------



## Bob in SF (Sep 1, 2016)

JP - Nice!!

And great to see cubism taking off.

My cube bags runneth over.

- Bob


----------



## liljohn1368 (Sep 4, 2016)

Thanks for the kind words everybody. This has real potential. The transparent idea I will try. Thanks Bob for the things you post on here. It inspires us to try new things.


----------



## JoelAlbert (Sep 6, 2016)

*Sample Photo -- Semi Transparent Cubist Slimline Pen*

Here is a quick sample of the work I have been doing around the Cubist pen theme. 

It's a Slimline pen, but with some modifications:

Barrel of pen is legthened to 2 3/8"
Band is replaced with a custom band

I am really loving the look and feel of these pens. 

Joel


----------

